
Flutter: How we're building UI framework for tomorrow at Google [video] - calineczka
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=3&v=VUiVkDpikDI
======
kylecordes
The thing I get from this most, is that Google as a company is very smartly
investing across multiple approaches to the same problems. By betting on "all
the horses" instead of picking one, Google can help each different approach be
the best it can be. In this specific case, for example, you could use Flutter
or build a PWA using Angular or Polymer, all to build your next great mobile
app.

Which approach will turn out to be best? It might matter a lot to a developer
using these things, but overall Google can be in the right place regardless,
because they have great solutions for both major approaches. At least a couple
of different frameworks less libraries for building rich web apps as PWAs,
Flutter and ongoing evolution of the native APIs for the native approach, and
flutter versus the native APIs in terms of whether it is better to render at
the OS level or app level.

(I happened to be finishing up watching this when I saw it appear here is a
new submission.)

